# The Price We Pay!!!



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

PooPie and I went to Jodanelle for the first time yesterday and the lake didn't let us down. We got to the rock cliff arm about 1030 and drove as far as we could to the boat ramp, made it to within 100 yards. Left the truck and drilled our first hole @ 1100 in 30' of water, we were the only ones on the lake until 1400, two others came out @ that time. Started catching fish within the first 5 min. and it was hot all day. Landed a ton of 12" to 16" fish with one eating both of our jigs[attachment=9:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 002.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0] The Pie then hooked into a bigger fish turned out to be a beautiful 18" rainbow[attachment=8:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 004.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0][attachment=7:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 007.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0] The guy was on a role catching big fish one after another, a very nice cut[attachment=6:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 012.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0] and this huge brown I mean this fish was a beast @ 21"[attachment=5:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 008.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0][attachment=4:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 010.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0] Well it was my turn to catch a picture worthy fish 1 very nice brown and 1 cut[attachment=3:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 013.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0][attachment=2:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 016.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0] Well the fishing came to an end @ 1630 with Poops catching 23 trout and myself 15 trout and 1 perch for a 39 fish day. Not bad for the first time.[attachment=1:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 014.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0] Made it back to the truck @ 1700 loaded up and off we went-well thats what we thought. The road was a little softer than when we came in and the front end slid off the side. No worrys we can dig out and try again-well no luck the second time just made it worse now we only have 3 tires on the road the other was in the air. What to do? Call some friends get them on the way. We also called a tow truck he came out said it would be 300$ and that he wouldnt be able to do anything until it froze more. Thanks for nothing tow truck idiot!!! [attachment=0:2s8l9jq0]Jordanelle 017.JPG[/attachment:2s8l9jq0]Around 2100 Bone and Bone Jr. showed up with their truck and after 2 hours of diggin, setting up systems, and some truck on truck action we were back on the road. Thanks go out to the ******* twins for dropping what they were doing and coming to help out some brothers.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Fish and good trip too bad you got stuck.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great lookin fish! You guys really slayed em! Sorry about the truck, we do pay quite the price to land a few fish sometimes! Reminds me of a recent trip with orvis and STEVO... :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Sweet report! Good lookin' slimers.
> 
> Ummmm...may I suggest chains? I can put mine on in 10 minutes.


That's a great idea I wish I would have thought about it two days ago! 

Puddles- what a trip man, it's always an adventure with two idiots like us! I won't forget it for a long, long time...even after the aches and pains of digging while lying on my stomach fade.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Sweet report! Good lookin' slimers.
> 
> Ummmm...may I suggest chains? I can put mine on in 10 minutes.


Great advice where were you yesterday.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

here's another one


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man that sucks, my truck would'uv pulled right out of that. Screw the chains get a ford. _(O)_


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Man that sucks, my truck would'uv pulled right out of that. Screw the chains get a ford. _(O)_


yah, that's what she said... betcha it wouldn't have :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Man that sucks, my truck would'uv pulled right out of that. Screw the chains get a ford. _(O)_
> ...


*Dodge* -BaHa!- o-||


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Well whatever truck you guys drive is alright by me :wink: ... I just know we fished our guts out yesterday, caught a grundle and had a day/evening that won't soon be forgotten.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Well whatever truck you guys drive is alright by me :wink: ... I just know we fished our guts out yesterday, caught a grundle and had a day/evening that won't soon be forgotten.


You guys have fished a buttload all winter, it this a new record for trips in one winter?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's awesome that you guys caught so many nice fish. And from Jordanelle on your first trip out. 

Those fish were great, good job guys.

That first pic didn't look too bad, but the 2nd showed your situation a little bit better. Too bad, but I'm sure you guys topped it off with a great night.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like most of my ice fishing trips minus the fish! Good job I am glad someone is catching fish at the nelle, it sure skunked me the last 2 times. To bad on the slide off it really sucks!


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

That sucks that your truck got stuk but at least you caught lots of fish


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just went on youtube myself and saw 20 fords beating dodges. So put that in your book.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This should settle the "best truck" war once and for all:

[attachment=0:cm3zx20x]hurricane.jpg[/attachment:cm3zx20x]

Read about it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeep_Hurricane

:lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !! Thats a good story, no matter what you're driving....  

Did you take those big fish home or leave 'em for me, when the hard water is gone ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey !! Thats a good story, no matter what you're driving....
> 
> Did you take those big fish home or leave 'em for me, when the hard water is gone ? :mrgreen:


Left everyone of 'em. Hopefully we'll run into you and your boy up there this summer.... can't wait for the warmth!


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice fish guys. How come you only take me when the fishing is the only thing that bites?

P.S. *ID'E RATHER HAVE A SISTER IN A WHOREHOUSE THAN A BROTHER IN LAW DRIVING A FORD!!! *(())**


----------

